# DIY openSource motor-controller????



## Abdulwahab Hajar (Apr 26, 2016)

I need to build a motor controller for a brushless DC 15kW motor which is powered by a 58V battery pack.
Does anyone have any suggestions where to start???
It should cover speed control and have a reverse function.
Any DIY openSource guides would be highly appreciated.
Give me all you can which relates to my build.
Thank you all


----------

